# Anyone try new Cragar SS Wheels?



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

I am a long time lover of the old Cragar SS wheels. I ran them on my 66 GTO from when I bought it in 85 until the fire got it in 2007. But like everyone else I hated the fact that you could never get them balanced properly because of the universal fit and the shank mag lugs.

Now Cragar has the new 61 and 610 series SS wheels that are now bolt pattern specific and have eliminated the need for the shank lugs. The wheels are made for the 4.75 bolt pattern of the GTO's and use a 60 degree conical acorn lug instead of the shank lugs.

My question is. Has anyone tried these and did Cragar get rid of the balance problems that were inherent to the old SS wheels? I guess that is really two questions in one.

I would love to put these on the 65 I am rebuilding, but not if they still vibrate.

Thanks,
Dale


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Got the all cast aluminum , chrome plated SS's on my 65. I think they look better than the old steel/alum originals, and I have no shake problems. I have not taken it them up to supersonic speed yet, but at 70-80 no probs!

rich


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

injn37 said:


> Got the all cast aluminum , chrome plated SS's on my 65. I think they look better than the old steel/alum originals, and I have no shake problems. I have not taken it them up to supersonic speed yet, but at 70-80 no probs!
> 
> rich


Are the ones you got the 610Cseries? What size tires are you running on the front and do you have any clearance issues?
Thanks Dale


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dale,

These are the 610 series. They are the 15 x 7 with a 4.25 backspacing.
I am running 255 70 on the back, and I am having a brain fart as to the the fronts. I will check tomorrow on the front size. I did a lot of figuring as to the fitment for front clearance, and the sixe I am using do fit with no problem.
Will respond tomorrow, unless another brain fart!

rich


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

injn37 said:


> Dale,
> 
> These are the 610 series. They are the 15 x 7 with a 4.25 backspacing.
> I am running 255 70 on the back, and I am having a brain fart as to the the fronts. I will check tomorrow on the front size. I did a lot of figuring as to the fitment for front clearance, and the sixe I am using do fit with no problem.
> ...


Rich,
I appreciate it. The reason I ask is because I would like to use 15X7 rims with 235/60/15s on all four corners. I know they will work on the rear but I have heard some say theirs rub on the front while others say theirs don't. Most of them are running Rally Is and IIs. So it is nice to find someone running Cragar SS rims.
Dale


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Dale,
My front tires are 215 R65 15's. I took three picts for you. Front tire , tire straight ahead. Front tire turned to smallest gap to front edge of fender. I put a ruler there so you could see there is about 3/4" clearance. And one of the rear.
Hope this helps.

rich


----------



## DaleGolds (Oct 25, 2010)

injn37 said:


> Dale,
> My front tires are 215 R65 15's. I took three picts for you. Front tire , tire straight ahead. Front tire turned to smallest gap to front edge of fender. I put a ruler there so you could see there is about 3/4" clearance. And one of the rear.
> Hope this helps.
> 
> rich


I was considering the 215/65/15 if the 235/60/15 would not fit in the front, but by your pictures there should be plenty of room for the 235s. They are the same height as the 215/65, just wider. I think I will buy just two tires first and try them on the front. If they fit I will get two more for the rear. If they don't fit I will put the 235s on the rear and get the 215s for the front.
Thanks for taking the time to take the pictures.
Dale


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

sounds like a plan. I got the fit to work by going with a deeper back space.I tried the same tires with another set of rims that had a 3.25 back space and had the tires catch the fender lip on the front.

rich


----------



## likethat (Oct 5, 2007)

Are you running taller spring Injn?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

My friend makes eccentric rings for the older Cragars that center the rims over the hub. They work perfectly. $30.00 a set of 4.


----------



## injn37 (Nov 16, 2008)

Likethat.... nope, running the stock replacement springs that Ames has. The 255 fit's fairly snug, but no contact either inside outside or up inside!

rich


----------

